# Excessive Licking



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

Lately Kobi has developed an obsession with licking. He will sit and lick the couch/bed/blankets, etc. endlessly until they become soaked. I've tried distracting him to get him to stop, but the moment I take my attention off him, he's back to licking again. It's getting irritating to sit on or roll over onto wet spots on the bed and couch. Could this be a side effect of him starting to lose his baby teeth?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson does this too !! It drives me totally nuts :foxes15::foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:

He licks my pillow until its completely soaked !! Im not sure why he does it but he has always done it and he is now over 3 years old.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I watched on some shows before sometimes dogs do that when they are bored. Maybe more exericse will can help with this.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Never dealt with lick things, but they all try over licking me. I have to push them away because they will all try to lick me to death. So they all take turns licking eachother or cleaning each others eyes and ears. Its cute to watch.


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

Maybe taking him out of that area ( such as another room without the couch) or removing the item such as a pillow or blanket when he is doing it?? Only replace the item when he is not doing it?? Maybe its a texture thing. Try different toys with different textures??


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It also could be a sign of OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder). Mine occasionally lick like that but it is not very often and it is usually me or their feet, and occasionally when licking themselves theyll start licking the couch or bed beside them.


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

Funny thing is he isn't really a people licker, only seems to be the couch and the bed and this all just started out of the blue a couple of weeks ago. 

I guess I could just keep him off the couch completely for a couple of weeks, see if that helps, but I'm not sure how keeping out of the bed at night will work, pretty sure he'll just whine and cry all night until he gets let up into the bed.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I have two other suggestions for you. You could try the Bitter Apple spray to discourage the licking. Or have you tried giving him a really tasty chewie? Like a kong with peanut butter, pig ear, real bone etc? That may distract him better.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi loves to lick. She loooves to lick hands, and her feet, and blankets. Sometimes I have to stop her licking me cuz my hands are going numb


----------



## chi_lve (Sep 10, 2007)

Some dogs lick their skin and limbs. I read where it releashes pain relief endorphines(sp).


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Trixie licks constantly... carpet, blankets, pillows, even the air! We think it may have something to do with her teeth. They need a serious cleaning.


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

I think Kobi's licking obession has something to do with his teeth too. It started around the time his baby teeth started coming loose. The past week or so he has lost several of his baby teeth and now his licking has decreased considerably! I'm guessing something about the licking motion must have felt good on his gums.


----------

